# What type are your parents?



## niss

Mom is definitely ISTJ.
Dad is harder to tell ... Definitely XSXJ and probably is ISTJ.


----------



## SublimeSerendipity

Dad: likely ISTJ
Mom: likely abusive ESFJ

^ = disastrous marriage

Sister: confirmed ENTJ
Sister: likely ESFP


----------



## pizzapie

My parents are both SJ's. My mom's a pretty healthy ESFJ and my dad's a typical ESTJ. 

My younger sister is also an ESFJ although she acts more like a perceiver, but she's definetly not an ESFP. 

My youngest sister is an ESFP, and do I feel bad for her...an SP in a house of SJs...yikes.


----------



## Pyrocide

INFP and INTJ (I think)

Ugh!


----------



## DoctorShoe

I'm not great at typing, but these are my best guesses, or current guesses.
Mother - ESFJ
Father - ISTP


----------



## Finn_the_Human

Only child ENFP with ISFJ mother and ISTJ father, miserable for me. :-(


----------



## Eos_Machai

*Guesses:* 

Mother is ESFP.
Father was ENFP.
Sister is ISFP. 
Brother is ENFP.


----------



## Raducan

My Dad is an INTJ. He's very distant and quiet unless you wind him up, then... run. Also probably has Aspergers, is super-obsessive about all kinds of random things. Impossible to get to know him, he never talks about his feelings/thoughts/opinions.

My mum is an ISFJ. She's a total people person and the most outgoing in our family. She does all the socialising/talking whilst the rest of us retreat due to our hatred of small talk. Cares for everyone before herself. Brilliant sense of humour.

My sister is an ESFJ, though she's a lot shyer than my mother. I really don't know her very well, either. She is extremely pretty and very popular and conventional. I'd kill for her, she's my baby sister, but we hardly even talk when we're not home.

Three SJ women and one NT man. As you can imagine, my Dad spends a lot of time in his shed/garage retreating from all this convention and femininity. As he has been heard to mutter "even the bloody rabbit's female".


----------



## brittauzenne

MCRTS said:


> My mom is an SP, so I get along with SPs most.


My moms an ISTP, dads an ESTJ


----------



## countrygirl90

Both of my parents are SJ,s ,my mother is ESFJ and my father is ISTJ .


----------



## SimpleSauropod

My Dad's probably a ISTP. Very laid back and responsible guy. My Mom was probably a ExFx. Caring, open, and always a laugh to have around.


----------



## stringsandlimbs19

Father - ENTJ

Mother - ESFP


----------



## Nyishar

Mom- ESFJ Dad- ISTJ


----------



## Digmoons

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ISTP


----------



## ludoed

Mom - ISTx
Dad - ESFJ
Older bro - some kind of ISTx too, but has a rather well developed N.


----------



## mevans24

Dad is an eSTJ, mom is an ISTJ, brothers are ISFPs, I think my sister is an Estj... Kind of an odd experience.


----------



## Enthusiast

I find it interesting that no one has commented yet whose parents are the same type... Anyways:
Mum's a reaaalllly annoying ESFP (she _is_ my mum after all) | Dad - ISFJ, has irritating habits but hey who doesn't?


----------



## Flaming Rain

Dad- ESTJ
Mom- ISTJ, I think
Little bro- ESFP
Little sis- ENTP
Dog- ES-I'm kidding. I don't have a dog.


----------



## tealfootball

Fairly certain that both my parents are ISFJ's while I'm an ISTJ, sometimes the F and the T get into an occasional argument every now and then.


----------



## Aimejl

Mom is ESTJ. I don't know what my dad is other than he is an introvert.


----------



## Shale

Both my parents type = deceased. Enjoy them while you can, bc regardless of their MBTI type ... it won't fill the hole you feel when they are gone forever.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Mother: ISFJ
Father: ESTP

Stepmother: probably I_TJ
Stepfather: ISFP


----------



## Morbidworld

I'm not 100% sure, but I think my mom was an ESFP and my dad some type of INXX.
My oldest sister is clearly an ESTJ and we CLASH, my youngest sister is also ESFP,
my little brother I think ISTP and I have another sister that I also consider as one of
my close friends and I'm certain she's INFP<3


----------



## mokad

my parents are ISTJs


----------



## DoNotKnown

My mother is ESTJ and my father ISTP


----------



## Ksiaze

ENTJ dad, ISFJ mom


----------



## vante

both are esfp


----------



## UniversalIndividual

My father is an I.S.T.J. and my mother is an I.S.T.J. as well. My mother is more emotional. My father is a borderline I.S.T.P. even though he's an I.S.T.J.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect

My mom’s an ISFJ and my dad’s an ESTJ. My sister is an ESTJ like my dad, and I’m an INFX. My parents were pretty good parents overall, but I never (and still don’t) feel like I _connect_ with them beyond a very superficial level. I do seem to gravitate toward ESTJ’s—maybe because I’m already _familiar_ with those traits.


----------

